# POKEMON!



## Ben_Of_Twilight (Feb 2, 2009)

Do you like Pokemon? Personally...I'VEBEENOBSESSEDWITHTHEWHOLETHINGSINCEIWASFOURYEARSOLD!


----------



## MygL (Feb 2, 2009)

yes i luv it


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

Dear lord not another one....but if you must know.....IM TEH POKEMON MASTER. lol XD


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 2, 2009)

I love it.


----------



## Muse (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm highly obsessed. . .


----------



## julezz (Feb 2, 2009)

i like it a litle


----------



## Kimmi2 (Feb 2, 2009)

Do u want to be a master!!! POKEMON!!!!! Do u have the skills to be #1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I LOVE POKEMON!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phantom Hourglass (Feb 2, 2009)

I like Pok


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 2, 2009)

Phantom Hourglass said:
			
		

> I like Pok


----------



## tj7777777 (Feb 2, 2009)

i love it so hard


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 2, 2009)

Okay FAIL poll You have this option I Want To Kill All Of Those *************************** 


but you DON'T have a There okay...


----------



## Ben_Of_Twilight (Feb 2, 2009)

I wanna be...
thevery best
that no one ver was...
*DA DA DA!*
to catch them..
is my real test...
to train them is my cause!
I will travel
across the land!
Searching far and wide!
*something like this* :
You teach me,
and i'll teach you..
DA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA!!!!! I forgot the rest...


----------



## Horus (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah.

although the show is a pile of **** <_< 

platnum FTW (also shaymin event on the 8th-14th of this month @ Toys R' Us for USA  )


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 2, 2009)

tj7777777 said:
			
		

> i love it so hard


that sounded dirty


----------



## Grawr (Feb 2, 2009)

No, I _absolutely _hate pokemon.


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 2, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> No, I _absolutely _hate pokemon.


haha...Grawr.... i still remember when you had a pic of some old guy as ur sig


----------



## Horus (Feb 2, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> No, I _absolutely _hate pokemon.


how _ironic_


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Feb 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/4pMDWZGtKTo 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pMDWZGtKTo

It never stops!


----------



## Horus (Feb 2, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/4pMDWZGtKTo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pMDWZGtKTo
> 
> It never stops!


it does after the 493rd pokemon

yeah i know 'em all

oh wait its actually 495 if you include the origin forms of giratina and shaymin


----------



## John102 (Feb 2, 2009)

i used to be addicted i stopped playing at emerald though kinda grew outtta it. The urges to go out and buy pearl/diamond never seem to go away though.....


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 2, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're counting alternate forms, you might as well count Deoxys, Burmy/Wormadam, and Rotom's other forms. And maybe Unown, Castform, Cherrim, Shellos/Gastrodon, and Arceus. =P


----------



## Ben_Of_Twilight (Feb 3, 2009)

Well...in that case, you're going to get over 500...


----------



## rockDude (Feb 3, 2009)

I actually never got that into the game. I just remember using the pokeballs in smash brothers to kill other people, but thats pretty much it.


----------



## PitFangirl (Feb 3, 2009)

There's actually 494 in the new games.
All the normal 493, and the glitch Pokemon, DPbox.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2009)

PitFangirl said:
			
		

> There's actually 494 in the new games.
> All the normal 493, and the glitch Pokemon, DPbox.


That doesn't count. >_> That's like saying MissingNo. is an official Pok


----------



## Ben_Of_Twilight (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah, and it's like saying Pikablue is a real Pokemon.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 3, 2009)

Ben_Of_Twilight said:
			
		

> Yeah, and it's like saying Pikablue is a real Pokemon.


Pikablue IS a real Pokemon.

Named Marill.


----------



## Pokeman (Feb 3, 2009)

i love pokemon, ive been watching the shows since it came out. and i have a lot of Pokemon games


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 3, 2009)

Have posted a topic that wasn't ******** yet?


----------



## rockDude (Feb 3, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Have posted a topic that wasn't ******** yet?


haha thats a good one #Garrett xD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks :3>


----------



## StbAn (Feb 3, 2009)

the best


----------



## Horus (Feb 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah >_< 

i don't remember em all :'(


----------



## reedstr16 (Feb 3, 2009)

i like it


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 3, 2009)

Like 25% of the TBT Users don't know advanced pokemon skills.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Feb 3, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Like 2% of the TBT Users know advanced pokemon skills.


fixed


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 3, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Metagame isn't exactly common knowledge.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2009)

Ben_Of_Twilight said:
			
		

> Yeah, and it's like saying Pikablue is a real Pokemon.


...Not exactly. MissingNo. and DPbox are actually in the games. Pikablu is just a lie.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 3, 2009)

Pikablue was Marill, damnit.
Am I the only person who was in the throughs of the GS-turnover?


----------



## StbAn (Feb 4, 2009)

I love pokemon


----------



## djman900 (Feb 4, 2009)

i shouldnt say i hate pokemon i just find them annoying


----------



## StbAn (Feb 4, 2009)

wow, first person that says that.


----------



## Lizz-Thomas (Feb 5, 2009)

I never played it. is it any good


----------



## Sapphireflames (Feb 5, 2009)

I totally love the game. I can't wait for Pokemon Uhm....What was it called again?


----------



## StbAn (Feb 5, 2009)

Im waiting to pokemon platinum


----------



## MitchHanson (Feb 5, 2009)

I want a Gold and Silver remake for DS :O


----------



## SamXX (Feb 5, 2009)

POKEMONZZ 
I luff them!


----------



## RocketMeowth (Feb 5, 2009)

< -- points to username 

That should say it all. xD 

=^^= Nya


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 5, 2009)

I <3 Pokemon! Mostly the first season though.. Ash was sexy then<3

And now it's just.. I don't know.. not the same. 

All and all, I lovee pokemon.


----------



## Biochao (Feb 6, 2009)

Lizz-Thomas said:
			
		

> I never played it. is it any good


Where have you been?


----------



## 1up-Luigi-64 (Feb 7, 2009)

The ones where you go around catching/training Pokemon and getting gym badges are still good, but Pokemon Ranger and Pokemon Mystery Dungeon are meh.



			
				Galen said:
			
		

> I want a Gold and Silver remake for DS


Same.


----------



## DarkToad64 (Feb 8, 2009)

I picked other since i like it but i haven't played in a while.


----------



## KirbyHamtaro (Feb 8, 2009)

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon just tests your exploration and farming skills, but for pokemon ranger, it just tests your strategy and speed skills and see how well you can capture the pokemon, but having an electric type pokemon for a poke-assist is a must have pokemon to recharge your capture styler.

My pokemon ranch is just a wiiware game that lets you store any of your unused pokemon including resserved pokemon that the person has resserved, but it's useful to clear out any of your pokemon that you don't oftenly used (or by tiers which i don't play with)

Pokemon Colosseum and XD: Gale of Darkness just tests your ability skills cuz of mt. battle. it's just an all-out training area that levels your pokemon faster than your original training except that this stuff doesn't apply to D/P/Platinum (pl), but i wish there was one for D/P/Pl

Pokemon Puzzle League is what i remembered on N64. my last chain was 4, but i improved better also it was related to tetris attack for SNES as well. the game only tests your speed and see how well you can keep up the chains to defeat your opponents

Pokemon Channel and Hey you, Pikachu! is just educational, but mostly boring in pokemon channel, you can easily fall a sleep while watching the whole TV and you can pretend that you're watching the whole pokemon news, but for Hey you, Pikachu ,it just tests your communication and friendship skills with a microphone.

Pokemon TCG is what i played b4 and helped my friend clear the game, but it tests strategy skills against your opponents deck depending on what type of deck your opponent uses.

well these are the pokemon games i've played b4.

btw do any of you guys play pokemon mystery dungeon 2? i'm in need of rescuing at the moment cuz some people are just standing there, doing nothing, and not accepting the job and the last person that was trying to rescue me has not yet replied to me with a pass nor a successful rescue.


----------



## reedstr16 (Feb 9, 2009)

i would really like silver and gold cause i never got those... i mean a remake, they should make one for the wii the same concept and stuff but a little better graphics but not like battle revo or those old ones


----------

